# Hi BeeSource! Lucky Bee Keeper Here.



## Derrin (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi! Still quite new to bee keeping but here's our story. Last year around this time my son and I built a hive together. We chose the Lanstroth style. We cut and put together each piece of wood including the top and bottom board using a friends box as an template. We received two frames of brood and one frame of honey from the same friend and ordered a queen from beach mountain bee keeping. We had some struggles and had to re-queen mid summer. The hive was small but made it through the worst of winter until our last freeze about 6 weeks ago (beginning of March 2016) and we lost them. We felt so bad though we tried so hard. We were ready to give up when a miraculous thing happened. One day after work I notice a bee flying into a roll of plastic I had by a poll shed, not thinking I rushed over and unrolled the plastic to find a stash of pollen and some comb. Feeling guilty I grab my old super threw some old frames (dead bees and all) in it, put the collected pollen I found at the front door and sprinkled some lemon grass oil around it. The next day SHE FOUND IT... Along with some scouts from a local hive about to swarm. Over the next few days we saw ten to fifteen bees going in and out but constantly fighting (likely the owner of the pollen and the about to swarm scouts). Then nothing. Gone. Our spirits smashed again. At this point I am losing my family's instrest in keeping bees. Not to be beaten I got online and found a nuc from a local commercial bee keeper, order it and a complete new hive from mannlake, thinking our craftsmanship could have played a roll in losing the first hive. Super excited again and ready for round two. The following day which is day two since the 15 or so bee left I come home to 30 to 40 bees flying in and out still fighting a little. For the next 5 day these 30 or 40 bees would come clean and prepare the hive for what was coming. Finally the swam came! With the hive in a terrible place (little sun and close to our back door) thousands of bees joined our hive. I was able to catch part of it in actions and have a few pictures to share. The family is all excited about bee keeping again and now we will have two hives, one free from Mother Nature and the other bought locally. 
I have came to this forum to gain so knowledge for one about what just happened and for two to help my ladies get through next winter so we can enjoy some great honey next year. Thanks to all for reading and best luck.
-Derrin


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

What a way to get into bees! You can move the hive, let them get established then look here : http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmoving.htm


----------



## Derrin (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply missy! I have been moving them about 18" to 24" a night. They have taken well to this method. Will be second move tonight since the swarm arrive. They kinda help me by not moving right in. Thanks for the link and reply. I'll take all the reading I can get my hands on!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Derrin!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Cool story Derrin, always neat to hear about Dads, Moms AND kids getting into bee keeping


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with the new hobby.


----------

